# Opinion needed



## lorriekay56 (Sep 5, 2005)

My husband (mantiskeeper0419) and I are thinking of setting up a praying mantis website. What do you think of this name : www.JLRoyalMantiskeepers.com?

We are getting pretty serious about this mantis hobby thanks to some of you here introducing us to exotic mantids. We are thinking of building

a greenhouse to set up a Praying Mantis aviary.

We might be a little over our heads!! LOL


----------



## ellroy (Sep 5, 2005)

That's quite a mouthful!!! Good luck though guys......a mantis aviary sounds awesome!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2005)

No real need for another site. This one is sufficient for the number of people in this hobby.


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 5, 2005)

You can never have enough websites, as long as you can learn something from each one or find a different opinion to the 'norm'. I'm also in the process of getting my site back online after a year long gap, so will be nice to see it all uploaded again (with new stuff obviously).

Lorrie, the name isn't exactly 'catchy' or words to that effect, but there is certainly nothing wrong with it. That's the great thing about your website, it's YOURS to do with as you please, from the name to the contents. Good luck with it.

As for your greenhouse-mantis-aviary idea, I have done similar, with mixed success, but I guess it depends on your climate in the first place, let alone the species involved to what level you will gain success, good luck with this also, if u go ahead with it.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2005)

Well more sites can be a good thing however since this hobby is small I think the traffic would be so minimal that it wouldn't even be worth it.


----------



## lorriekay56 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank for your feedback. IF we do set up a website I plan to use a free website server. I also want to add Praying Mantis Beeniebabies and possibly a childrens book. I'm an amature writer and a crafty person.

Please feel free to post more feedback.. I'll work on the website name LOL. We really want to use the word Mantiskeeper.. thats my husbands e mail ID.


----------



## Ian (Sep 6, 2005)

lorrie, personally, I think freewebsite servers are ! They are pretty hard to navigate around the HTML editor, and advertising is done to an extent thats makes your site look rather unprofessional. Web hosting is very cheap, and so is a domain name. Unless you are using freespace with and FTP, (maybe your ISP offers free webspace) then yeah, good idea. But if it is a site specifially for free webhosting, say, freewebs or 50 megs, then they dont look so good. Sounds nice what you are building. Are you into wbe design yourself?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Orin (Sep 6, 2005)

> Thank for your feedback. IF we do set up a website I plan to use a free website server. I also want to add Praying Mantis Beeniebabies and possibly a childrens book. I'm an amature writer and a crafty person.
> 
> Please feel free to post more feedback.. I'll work on the website name LOL. We really want to use the word Mantiskeeper.. thats my husbands e mail ID.


Why not www.mantiskeeper.com?

Good luck with the site. I think Rick may have thought you meant a message board not a site. Be sure to put a link to mantidforum when you put in your links. We'll all be glad to check out the site info and photos.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Sep 6, 2005)

> lorrie, personally, I think freewebsite servers are ! They are pretty hard to navigate around the HTML editor, and advertising is done to an extent thats makes your site look rather unprofessional. Web hosting is very cheap, and so is a domain name. Unless you are using freespace with and FTP, (maybe your ISP offers free webspace) then yeah, good idea. But if it is a site specifially for free webhosting, say, freewebs or 50 megs, then they dont look so good. Sounds nice what you are building. Are you into wbe design yourself?Cheers,
> 
> Ian


bit of a cheek considering your website is run on virgin which I imagine is your ISP and provides free hosting!  and you used to use www.freewebs.com or something like that

although I must admit, I personally dont like free servers unless i'm just "playing about" with a rubbish site, if I ever get round to doing a site it will be proffesionally hosted (already have a domain name)


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 6, 2005)

another site would be smashing

i have a major suggestion if you have a digi cam capable of video put lots of videos on it i have seen a couple of sites with video but only a few vids and it is something i wanna see more of


----------



## Ian (Sep 6, 2005)

as I said chris, I think many freehosting comapnies are pretty rubbish, although, check to see if your ISP do freehosting, as it is banner free, and files uploaded with an FTP. I didnt diss them  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking of a message forum not getting much traffic. A site is a good idea though. I have kicked around the idea a bit.


----------

